# First time plowing



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

We finally got some white stuff!!!!! I still have to get my lights hooked up and my phone number on my plow but here are a few pics.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good DJ. Talking to Ron now and he said you just got it done in time.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good! Glad you got to go out!


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

ya i just put it on last night lol


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pics...

I like the truck a lot. what year?


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

2001 . . . going to hook the lights up right now . . .i'll post more tonight


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice truck. looks liek you had fun


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy plowing, nice looking unitxysport


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

EPPSLLC;678732 said:


> We finally got some white stuff!!!!! I still have to get my lights hooked up and my phone number on my plow but here are a few pics.


do you have shoes on your plow ? if so take them off. Their looks to be trails where shoes may be .


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

nice set up hope u get tonnes of snow


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

why didn't you just salt that?


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

because it was deep enough to plow


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good buddy


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks every one . . do you all not think it was deep enough to plow? I didn't think salt would do a good enough job. . . it was a new account i picked up this morning so it hadn't been pre salted


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Where is all the snow???? There doesnt even look like there is an inch.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looking good! I have a few a-zone's on the list also, the ones around here don't get salt thou, company policy . I'll be out pushing tonight hopefully.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

company policy my ass lol . . .I got a call at 9:45 from the district manager and said i need you to get some salt down for me lol


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

for my region, all the ones I do won't take it.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

why did y get a myer that a big truck thats all. looks to small


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree on the skids for the blade. You should consider removing them.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

just noticed, driver side bottom bolt, looks like the poly has a crack at bolt?


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Ditch the shoes. Not really sure why you would have them on for blacktop anyway.

Nice truck though. 

ussmileyflag


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like the back is sagging a lot. I had the same truck and I put timbrens on it. Fixed the problem. Just something for you to think about.


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

golfstud88;681237 said:


> Looks like the back is sagging a lot. I had the same truck and I put timbrens on it. Fixed the problem. Just something for you to think about.


prolly has to do with the 1500 pounds of salt in the bed lol


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats what we had in ours.


----------

